# Mounted Combat build



## mr.pink (Mar 8, 2009)

so i have been told the party in the game my freinds has been planning for three months needs a tank, i am more than happy to to oblige. someone tell me if this build is good.

also i am open to suggestions at higher levels

Homebrew Rules: 


Every player gets one minor bloodline that acts as a bonus, not a level substitution
A single character cannot have more than two classes
Any character deemed "Too powerful" by the DM will be turned into a gnome
Race: Human

Strength 15
Dexterity 10
Constitution 14
Intelligence 8
Wisdom 12
Charisma 13

Alignment: LG

Level 1: Paladin
          Feat: Mounted Combat
          Human Bonus Feat: Ride-by attack

Level 2: Paladin

Level 3: Ranger
          Feat: Devoted Tracker

Level 4: Paladin
          Ability boost +1 Str

Level 5: Paladin

Level 6: Paladin 
          Feat: Spirited Charge
          Alternative Class feature: DrakkenSteed Mount

Level 7: Paladin (Planar paladin substitution level) 
          Alternative Class feature: Mount gains celestial template

that's it we are starting at level 7 so that's all i have so far. I haven't done gear yet and i pretty much built it from memory and the internet b/c my mom took away my books while i am grounded so there may be some build errors.

If you have any suggestions for gear or anything else please tell me.


----------



## Zanticor (Mar 8, 2009)

Be a gnome! The trip attack on a ridding dog and that sticking your lance in the prone monster, is great. Just ready an attack on everything that comes at you and trip away. Great fun!

Zanticor


----------



## slwoyach (Mar 9, 2009)

Unless your group has a house-rule, once you multi-class out of paladin you can't ever return.


----------



## mikebr99 (Mar 9, 2009)

Might I suggest the Knight from phbII? This may help fill your "tank" abilities better then a Paly... YMMV... and you can receive some mounted combat feats for free.

Mike


----------



## Kask (Mar 9, 2009)

Over the decades, I've found that mounted focused characters are limited.  There are too many times you can be denied the use of a mount.  Better to not put resources into the mounted combat stuff.


----------



## mr.pink (Mar 9, 2009)

slwoyach said:


> Unless your group has a house-rule, once you multi-class out of paladin you can't ever return.



devoted tracker lets you multiclass freely between range and paladin


----------



## irdeggman (Mar 10, 2009)

What is your character concept that has a single level dip into ranger?

Picking up a favored enemy at 1 level seems hardly worth it to me.

If you were doing it for the skill points then you should have taken it at first level.

You lose hit points (d8 instead of d10).

It can't be for spellcasting ability since your PC only has a 12 in Wisdom (max 2nd level spells in either class).

You need a higher Charisma for an effective paladin build. too many things depend on it (Smite Evil, Turn Undead, Lay on Hands, Divine Grace, etc.)

If you eventually progress in ranger (for the combat styles) then you will be limited in armor worn - sort of works agains the "tank" concept.

I sort of cringe when I see a character whose highest score is a 15 at 7th level (and all of the others are lower). And I think your 15 is a result of adding 1 at 4th level. Very bland. IWhile I personally don't like characters with a bunch of high scores - I do favor having a high prime score and low one elsewhere to balance things out. But having essentially no spread leaves me with the feeling of a PC with no focus. Just my oopinion by the way, others may differ.

Does the only 2 classes limit include Prestige Clases or only base classes?


----------



## Darklone (Mar 10, 2009)

Kask said:


> Over the decades, I've found that mounted focused characters are limited.  There are too many times you can be denied the use of a mount.  Better to not put resources into the mounted combat stuff.



That's why you should be a gnome or halfling on a spider. Anywhere where other players can go, you can. While walking on the ceiling and stabbing downwards with your lance.

Any char too powerful will be turned into a gnome? Strange rule, some of the most powerful chars in the last few campaigns have been gnomes...

Don't pick so many Mounted combat feats, Power Attack and Cleave is a must... and with maxxed CHA you should get Divine Might too.

Battle Blessing: Any paladin should have that. A swift Divine Favor is what keeps a paladin on par with the barbarian. Practised Spellcaster later is great to boost your caster level.


----------



## slwoyach (Mar 10, 2009)

mr.pink said:


> devoted tracker lets you multiclass freely between range and paladin




ah.


----------



## billd91 (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're not playing in a heavily min-maxed game or that happens to be what you rolled, then don't sweat how high your stats are. That's the luck of the draw sometimes. But I would seriously consider moving them around a bit. Charisma is very important to paladins. Put the 15 there, the 14 in Str, and the 13 in Con or Wis. I think I'd go with Wis so that a single level upgrade at 12th or 16th level puts you into your highest spell levels.

As far as feats and all that goes: what does the DM say about them? More than a lot of other builds, a mounted build depends on the DM having opportunities to use the powers. Dungeons... they just aren't great places to have mounted warriors and paladins don't get tons of feats. The mounted build works better for a fighter in those cases. They have more feats to spend so that if circumstances nerf a few feats, they aren't suffering as much of a loss.
But if the campaign will be primarily out on the surface and places where riding a horse works fine? Then spiff. The feats are fine.

I too wonder about the dip into ranger. I'd suggest fighter dipping would be a better payoff because you get to pick up more fighting feats. I'd even suggest bard (I've seen a bard/paladin player work quite well) more than ranger because then you get to build off your high charisma and pick up the skill points as well as help inspire your companions. The feat for that one is devoted performer.


----------



## Flatus Maximus (Mar 10, 2009)

Zanticor said:


> Be a gnome! The trip attack on a ridding dog and that sticking your lance in the prone monster, is great. Just ready an attack on everything that comes at you and trip away. Great fun!
> 
> Zanticor




Seconded.  If you're Small and your mount is Medium, you can go wherever the other Medium characters can go.  The damage dice are smaller, but you'll be charging, Power Attacking, etc.  Plus, find a Medium burrowing mammal mount (wolverine?) for some gnome-flavor synergy.


----------



## Darklone (Mar 11, 2009)

Bard paladin is great because with maxxed Inspire you can go Power Attacking and keep up with other bashers for damage output.


----------

